# Moving to Dover, DE



## RacerJRP (Jul 25, 2007)

I am headed down to Dover, DE for school and was hoping somebody could shed some light on weekly rides? A and B rides in particular. Training crits...?

I am going to Wesley College and will be living about 1.5mi from the Speedway.

Thanks!


----------



## bbronov (Jul 15, 2010)

I just started riding with a group in Dover, but here's what I know so far:

Weekend ride are on both Saturday and Sunday. Saturday rides depart Greentree Shopping center on Forrest @ 9:00am. Sunday leaves from the same place @ 8:00am until the time switch back to standard time, then it moves to Wyoming Park @ 12:00. There are Tuesday night rides, I think they depart Wyoming Park @ 5:30pm. Apparently there are also Wednesday and Friday rides too, but I'm unsure of the particulars. Both start points are reasonably close to the college. There's no group breakdown, that I'm aware of...the weekend rides are no-drop, and evidently Tuesday nights the hammers come out to play. I haven't done the weeknight rides yet. For more info, google the Downstate Striders and Riders and click on the Rides link. Don't pay attention to the times though, they're incorrect.


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

*Camden Wyoming Tues at 515*

Camden Wyoming Tues at 515, Good organized ride with 15 to 25 riders up tempo with a few sprints allong the way. Any other rides going on this group will know about, Lot of organized rides coming up in Sept.

Some of this crew comes down to Milford for the thursday night beat down. Smaller group but hard paced.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Check out whiteclaybicycleclub.org. Although they're prominantly a northern DE club, they do post some info for stuff down your way. The Tuesday night Wyoming ride is listed....


----------



## RacerJRP (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks guys, keep the info coming.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

IIRC, there is a ride that leaves out from Middletown Bike Line on Wed. evenings. From what I'm told its a 20 mile hammer fest. Usually a nice pace heading from Middletown to Chesapeake City, but the return ride is hammer down.


----------



## RacerJRP (Jul 25, 2007)

I am going to try and get to the wyoming park ride tomorrow evening. Its going to be close as I have a class that isnt scheduled to end until 4:45. So first goal is to make the ride. Second goal is to hope my fat out of shape ass doesnt get dropped and lost haha. The weather should be great!


Anybody going to be there tomorrow?


----------

